# Help and advice on lowtech



## liamb2324

Hi all
Iv just purchased a new roma 125 iv currently just got playsand in and 6 cardinal tetras. Iv got the sand raised in the back left side and raised a little on the right side. Iv been reading and looking alot on this site for ideas so i was thinking of having my main feature just to the left of the tank and possibly having some high plants behind this and carpet plants infront. So just wanting help on which plants are the best that i can have without using CO2 but could use fertilizer if needed and whats best soil to use? So all help and advice wanted. Picture added


----------



## liamb2324

I can rehome the fish if need be and start from scratch by taking the sand out etc also whats the best soil to use and could i put it in a 70litre tub to soak and wait for the ammonia to go and also add plants in to mature abit but still keep the tank running indoors etc just so many questions  and want to get up and running asap


----------



## Henry

I'd remove the fish and rehome them for now. This will prevent any deaths in the event of any problems arising.

Soil-wise, I'd go for this:  Original & genuine AQUA SOIL formulated for your pond plants (20 Litres) | eBay

I have, however, used this in the past with no problems: http://www.diy.com/nav/garden/garden-care-watering/compost-sand-bark/multipurpose_compost/B-and-Q-Value-Multipurpose-Compost-10L-9411856?noCookies=false

Soaking isn't necessary unless you have livestock to worry about. Even then, with dense planting from the get go, you won't have any problems (well, mostly). The ammonia will kick start your cycle and plant growth.

If you do a google search for "UKAPS low tech plants", you'll be presented with various threads on the subject. All of them will mention various _Hygrophila, Cryptocoryne, Aponogeton _etc. that are perfect for the kind of tank you're wanting to create.

For a little inspiration, check out these guys' tanks, they're pretty much at the top of the low-tech game:
Tom's Bucket O' Mud - new riparian stuff | UK Aquatic Plant Society
A 'little' box of chocolates, licorice n all sorts short video | UK Aquatic Plant Society

Good luck!


----------



## Andy Thurston

Has that tank got 2x t5 lights in the hood. Youll need lots of floating plants, for a low tech, if it does


----------



## liamb2324

Brill thank you for the help and info. Just another question should i add gravel to the sil to help aeriate it and could i put my sand on top of the soil so it look nicer?


----------



## liamb2324

Big clown said:


> Has that tank got 2x t5 lights in the hood. Youll need lots of floating plants, for a low tech, if it does


It has 2 t8 20 watt bulbs 1 aqua glo and 1 power glo?


----------



## BigTom

liamb2324 said:


> Brill thank you for the help and info. Just another question should i add gravel to the sil to help aeriate it and could i put my sand on top of the soil so it look nicer?


 

You can bulk out soil with grit or gravel no problems, just remember to wash the dust off before hand or it may cloud your water. And capping with sand is a good idea, bare soil is really easily disturbed. About an inch of sand on top should do the trick.


----------



## liamb2324

BigTom said:


> You can bulk out soil with grit or gravel no problems, just remember to wash the dust off before hand or it may cloud your water. And capping with sand is a good idea, bare soil is really easily disturbed. About an inch of sand on top should do the trick.


Thanks for that best order some soil then or might go get some john innes no1 as seen alot advising it. Also what a aquascape youve got tom its amazing ill be happy if i get some to grow. If i get some hair grass and maybe some other carpet plants i just plant them about 5cm apart then when they grow just crop them and replant the ones iv cut?


----------



## BigTom

liamb2324 said:


> Thanks for that best order some soil then or might go get some john innes no1 as seen alot advising it. Also what a aquascape youve got tom its amazing ill be happy if i get some to grow. If i get some hair grass and maybe some other carpet plants i just plant them about 5cm apart then when they grow just crop them and replant the ones iv cut?


 

Cutting and replanting only works for stems really. If you chop hairgrass in half the top end will just die (as far as I know! /prepares to be corrected).


----------



## liamb2324

Ok i get you now so im better of geting a stemed carpet plant? Also would i do the compost about an inch thick then put the sand ontop about the same? How would i go about with the slopes iv got would i do the compost deeper or do the sand deeper? Sorry for the question but just want to get it right. In the future i probably will get a CO2 unit but wont be soon


----------



## BigTom

Most carpeting will spread by sending out runners, although it's likely to be quite slow with low tech. _Lilleaopsis brasiliensis_ has done well for me, and Alastair's mutant _tennelus_ (or whatever it is) is going berserk. Hairgrass only ever seems to do 'OK' for me, never spreads terribly convincingly. Planting as densely as possible at the start is a good idea - these in vitro plants are very good value for money underwatergarden | eBay.

I'd slope with the soil and keep a fairly even cap of sand on top. The soil is anywhere from 0.5 to 6 inches deep in my tank.


----------



## Andy Thurston

staurogyne repens is a possible carpet
+1 for underwatergarden,I was just a little concerned because seller doesnt update the tracking status. I ordered on monday and the plants came on friday


----------



## liamb2324

Do i plant loads from the start to get the ammonia down quick to add fish or is that just what your better of doing really? I like the look of the brasiliensis, callitrichiodes. Which plant would be good thats grows like grass. Also i nice bushy plant that could be a nice feature with bogwood which i will hopefully get some moss to grow around brances coming of the bogwood


----------



## BigTom

liamb2324 said:


> Do i plant loads from the start to get the ammonia down quick to add fish or is that just what your better of doing really? I like the look of the brasiliensis, callitrichiodes. Which plant would be good thats grows like grass. Also i nice bushy plant that could be a nice feature with bogwood which i will hopefully get some moss to grow around brances coming of the bogwood


 

_L. brasilliensis_ should do well (it'll be slow but steady spread). _H. callitrichiodes_ is a no go without lots of co2. You could plant some_ E. acicularis_ in between the lilleaopsis to get a mix of textures and then it wouldn't matter if it wasn't so dense. The various java fern varieties (_Microsorum pteropus_) are all really easy to grow (you can attach them to bogwood) and take on a great bushy appearance.


----------



## liamb2324

Ok thanks again am just trying to find the thread i saw about best types of plants for non CO2 aquariums. Im just emptying the tank as we speak whilst the kids are in bed then going to get the compost tomorrow and get it put in and the sand on top also been offered some plants but gota look into if they will grow in a non CO2 tank here they are- riccia, dwarf sag, vallias, hair grass?


----------



## BigTom

There was some discussion of non-co2 plant sin this thread - help me choose the right plants | UK Aquatic Plant Society

All the ones you've been offered should be fairly easy.


----------



## liamb2324

Ok thank you for all the help im going to go and get a java fern tomorrow and abit of bogwood and do as you say and hopefully it will bush up like some iv seen.


----------



## liamb2324

Well of to get my soil for the bottom but still undecided on wether to get aquasoil, john innes but dont no wether to get 1 or 3 or just b n qs own or maybe just some pond compost?


----------



## BigTom

Depends mainly on what sort of water stats you want Liam. They'll all grow plants fine but the John Innes mixes and most other commerical mixes will contain lots of limestone, phosphate and sulphate which will raise your pH and hardness considerably. The Aqua Soil doesn't contain these and won't effect your stats much one way or the other.

Have you thought about what sort of fish you might like to keep? If you're planning on any delicate soft water species then the Aqua Soil would be best, otherwise it probably isn't critical.


----------



## liamb2324

Im going to keep a nice group of cardinals, maybe some fancy guppies, panda corys, i like the look of the fish u have with the red nose and tail (think there rummy nose tetras) cherrys shrimps and may add a couple of others but not 100% so can change if not suitable as not thought about the fish yet. Also going to get some test strips to test the tap water etc


----------



## liamb2324

Just been to the LFS near me and the had 2 types of aquatic soil in fluval 2 kg bag £12.99 or a 10l bag j arthur bows i think it was at £5.99 a big difference!?


----------



## BigTom

The Fluval stuff is one of the 'Gucci' planted tank substrates. They're all really expensive but have the advantage of being less messy and probably not needing a cap. The J Arthur Bowers will just be normal pond compost and should work fine. Not entirely sure what it's make up is, but I'd expect it raise hardness a bit as discussed.


----------



## liamb2324

There was also this at the local nurseries but just going to b n q to see what they have. If you was going to started a newly planted tank which compost would u go out and buy? Im not in no rush to put fish in just want it all to get stable first


----------



## BigTom

Buy the blue bag stuff (original aquasoil) from the nursey. Alastair and myself have both used it without issue; it'll grow plants well and not mess about too much with your water.


----------



## sciencefiction

I used this one: Homebase Top Soil - 25L from Homebase.co.uk 
It's topsoil,so it's actual soil and works great.
It did not alter my water stats and I've got hard water(ph 7.4, Kh-8, Gh-12)
I got decent growth but I also have red earthenware clay mixed with it(just 5-10%)


----------



## liamb2324

Well went back and bought the blue bagged aquasoil. So going to get it put in the tank and cover it with sand the order my plants of the site u mentioned or have a look on the forum see if anybodies selling any


----------



## liamb2324

Thats the soil in now to add the sand ontop the slowly add the water.


----------



## liamb2324

And now the sand in just got fill it now


----------



## BigTom

Nice. I'd leave it without water in until you've planted, makes it much easier.

PS, you might find you get quite a lot of tannins from the soil at the start - regular water changes or some carbon/purigen in the filter should clear it up easily if you don't like the look.


----------



## liamb2324

Sorry read the post abit too late and already filled it with water but its crystal clear here are some pictures of the tank and also the deep layer off mud









Hope its all alright and dont have to pull it all out?


----------



## BigTom

Looks fine to me.


----------



## liamb2324

Thank god for that. Also just ordered a portion of brasilnesis and aciliarus of the ebay site u sent me a link to and paid for 1st class so hopefully be here by thursday


----------



## roadmaster

Would suggest when filling the tank to run water into shallow dish set upon the substrate.
Much less clouding of water this way if you don't run the tap wide open.
I filled my tank half full before planting due to large plant's that just wanted to fold over  making planting more tedious than need be.
If plant's are small however,,makes little difference.


----------



## liamb2324

roadmaster said:


> Would suggest when filling the tank to run water into shallow dish set upon the substrate.
> Much less clouding of water this way if you don't run the tap wide open.
> I filled my tank half full before planting due to large plant's that just wanted to fold over  making planting more tedious than need be.
> If plant's are small however,,makes little difference.


Iv already filled the tank and did what u had mentioned and its crystal clear. Iv ordered 2 types of carpet plants but im still undecided whether to do a mountain look as the main feature or just get a branchy piece of driftwood?


----------



## liamb2324

Well just been to the LFS to get some pieces of bogwood for the main feature and they had offers on potted plants 4 for £10 so got some java fern, vallis and 2 others im not sure they will do good but if not i can send them upto my mothers tank. Here are some pictures of the plants and also them in the tank.












Identification on the 2 tall leafy plants would be brill. Just waiting for my 2 carpet plants to get here tomorrow and then just a waiting game.


----------



## BigTom

They're defintiely swords (_Echinodorus_) of some sort. The larger ones are probably _E. radicans/cordifolius_, not sure about the others.

Should be pretty straight forward to grow. Be aware that the leaves they've got now are from growing emersed (out of water) and will slowly die off and be replaced by submerged leaves, which are different shape. This is totally normal so don't get disheartened when they start dropping leaves.


----------



## liamb2324

Ok as always very helpful thank you. Just going to get some moss and circle rocks to put on the right handside of the tank for baby shrimps and adults to hide and forage in now. Then just let it grow and see how it turns out for my 1st time. But do you think another long driftwood coming out of the other 2 would look good? And yes 1 is the e cordifolius as i tried to look it up on my phone whilst in the shop to see if it would be suitable but the internet wouldnt work so took a chance


----------



## liamb2324

Well got my in vitro eleocharis acicularis, lilaeopsis and a free sample of eleocharis parvula. So washed the gel of and broke it all up into smallish pieces and put it in the tank i put the acicularis at the front right and middle. I put the parvula at the front left and around the bogwood then i put the eleocharis at the back. So i hope i put it all in ok but realised i didnt get all the gel of. But heres some pictures. Advice and comments appreciated


----------



## liamb2324

Is it that bad?


----------



## BigTom

Heh, looks good to me. Although you've put the Lileaopsis at the back and it'll end up shorter than the hairgrass once the HG gets going. You can always trim the HG to the desired length though.


----------



## Spartacus

I like the look of the layout and the plants look nice and healthy.

Good job plating up the grasses!

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## faizal

Nice one,....looking forward to seeing this settling in. Hope they bush up nicely for you.


----------



## Maloney

Hi, looking good mate , I see you have introduced your livestock, how long did you wait before doing so? Has the soil you used affected the chemistry of the water? I am setting up a similar tank but need to introduce my fish etc asap. Carry on updating this one please ,should be good to see it progress .good luck!


----------



## liamb2324

Hi all not posted for a while iv got a few pictures of the tank its grown a little but nothing major i dont think.

















I currently have 3 cardinal tetras, 6 black neon tetras, 1 otto, 4 sterbai corys and started with 8 cherry shrimp now have around 20+. Iv only added 1 new piece of bogwood to the right of the tank which iv ordered some weeping moss and spikey moss to put onto all my pieces of wood. Some quick questions i need help with ease-
1. Whats best way to add the mosses to wood
2. Im wanting to add a couple more plants any suggestion that would be pretty easy growing? Wanting some nice round and bushy?


----------



## liamb2324

Maloney said:


> Hi, looking good mate , I see you have introduced your livestock, how long did you wait before doing so? Has the soil you used affected the chemistry of the water? I am setting up a similar tank but need to introduce my fish etc asap. Carry on updating this one please ,should be good to see it progress .good luck!


Hi thanks for the nice comments i introduced 6 cardinals and cherry shrimps after about a week and only got 3 cardinals left but have alot more cherrys then i started with. The chemistry never really changed but was doing water changes every otherday but now do it once a week but i do have the light on around 10 hours a day but i think its better on for around 6 if i remember right from the advice i got


----------



## Bufo Bill

How's this doing? It looks gooood. 
All the best from Bill.


----------

